# [solved] resolv.conf verliert nach neustart nameserver

## RcRaCk2k

Hallo Liebe Nutzergemeinde!

Ich habe in Problem mit meinen NameServern... Ich habe in der resolv.conf meinen Nameserver eingetragen, geht auch wunderbar, aber nach einem Neustart des Systems ist der NameServer weg.

Ich habe kein DHCP sondern STATIC-IP. Ich kann mir dieses Problem nicht erklären.

Verwende Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9 (2007.0) - erst vor einigen Tagen im Stage3 heruntergeladen.

Meine /etc/conf.d/net file:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="pop.rix.rsm-connect.net"

config_wan=( "10.10.205.88 netmask 255.255.248.0" )

routes_wan=( "default gw 10.10.205.1" )
```

Meine /etc/resolv.conf:

```
# Generated by net-scripts for interface lo

domain pop.rix.rsm-connect.net

nameserver 10.10.205.1
```

Warum wird mein NameServer beim Neustart entfernt?

Gibt es im neuen Base-Layout eine neue Stelle, wo die benutzerdefinierten Name-Server Eingetragen werden müssen?

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag.

Liebe Grüße aus Freilassing.

Michael RackLast edited by RcRaCk2k on Fri Sep 07, 2007 6:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Baer69

Hallo,

die resolv.conf wird jedesmal überschrieben ... trag mal 

```
dns_servers="x.x.x.x"
```

 in /etc/conf.d/net ein.

MfG

BM

----------

## Genone

Baselayout hat die blöde angewohnheit alle möglichen Dateien die was mit der Netzkonfiguration zu tun haben zu überschreiben (mir sind u.a. schonmal die DSL Nutzerdaten gelöscht worden)

----------

## RcRaCk2k

Suuuper ... Ihr seid meine Helden.

Schade dass das im Online-Handbuch von Gentoo nicht beschrieben wurde.

Aber eigentlich hätt ich auch per Intuation drauf kommen können.

Vielen herzlichen Dank.

Liebe Grüße aus Freilassing.

Michael Rack.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *RcRaCk2k wrote:*   

> Schade dass das im Online-Handbuch von Gentoo nicht beschrieben wurde.
> 
> Aber eigentlich hätt ich auch per Intuation drauf kommen können.

 

Naja, in der net.example steht z.B.:

```
# NOTE: Setting any of these will stamp on the files in question. So if you

# don't specify dns_servers but you do specify dns_domain then no nameservers

# will be listed in /etc/resolv.conf even if there were any there to start

# with.
```

Aber sowas mus man auch erstmal finden. Was die Netzkonfiguration angeht, da könnte die Doku wirklich auskunftsfreundlicher sein.

Aber was die Nameserver angeht, da finde ich es sowieso eine sehr merkwürdige Sache, dass diese in einer Datei gespeichert werden. Da muß doch jedesmal wenn eine Anfrage gestellt wird die Datei neu geöffnet und nachgesehen werden (sonst würde ein Ändern im laufenden Betrieb ja gar nicht funktionieren).

Man hätte es so machen sollen, wie beim Hostnamen; der wird doch nur beim Booten aus einer Datei gelesen und gesetzt. Wenn man ihn später im Betrieb ändern will muß man ein Programm bemühen, welches den Eintrag (der nur im RAM gehalten wird) ändert.

----------

## Genone

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Aber was die Nameserver angeht, da finde ich es sowieso eine sehr merkwürdige Sache, dass diese in einer Datei gespeichert werden. Da muß doch jedesmal wenn eine Anfrage gestellt wird die Datei neu geöffnet und nachgesehen werden (sonst würde ein Ändern im laufenden Betrieb ja gar nicht funktionieren).
> 
> Man hätte es so machen sollen, wie beim Hostnamen; der wird doch nur beim Booten aus einer Datei gelesen und gesetzt. Wenn man ihn später im Betrieb ändern will muß man ein Programm bemühen, welches den Eintrag (der nur im RAM gehalten wird) ändert.

 

Zum einen muss die Date nicht jedesmal unbedingt geöffnet/gelesen werden, ob sie geändert wurde kann man auch anders feststellen (mtime). Zum anderen könne in in der resolv.conf nicht nur die Nameserver aufgelistet werden, der Hauptgrund aber für eine Datei ist wohl dass im Gegensatz zum Hostname die DNS Server nicht vom Kernel verwaltet werden, sondern "nur" von libc, hat also keine permanenten Speicherstrukturen sondern muss für persistente Daten auf Dateien zurückgreifen.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Zum anderen könne in in der resolv.conf nicht nur die Nameserver aufgelistet werden, der Hauptgrund aber für eine Datei ist wohl dass im Gegensatz zum Hostname die DNS Server nicht vom Kernel verwaltet werden, sondern "nur" von libc, hat also keine permanenten Speicherstrukturen sondern muss für persistente Daten auf Dateien zurückgreifen.

 

Ist mir schon klar, das nicht der Kernel da zuständig ist. Allerdings stellt sich doch die Frage, ob das so wirklich okay ist.

Namensauflösung ist im Internet von heute ja nicht mehr wegzudenken und ziemlich elementar. Wenn schon Dinge wie IPsec, VPN und auch höhere Protokolle wie NFS u.ä. im Kernel präsent sind, wieso ist dann die Namensauflösung noch immer außerhalb zu finden?

----------

## Genone

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   Zum anderen könne in in der resolv.conf nicht nur die Nameserver aufgelistet werden, der Hauptgrund aber für eine Datei ist wohl dass im Gegensatz zum Hostname die DNS Server nicht vom Kernel verwaltet werden, sondern "nur" von libc, hat also keine permanenten Speicherstrukturen sondern muss für persistente Daten auf Dateien zurückgreifen. 
> 
> Ist mir schon klar, das nicht der Kernel da zuständig ist. Allerdings stellt sich doch die Frage, ob das so wirklich okay ist.
> 
> Namensauflösung ist im Internet von heute ja nicht mehr wegzudenken und ziemlich elementar. Wenn schon Dinge wie IPsec, VPN und auch höhere Protokolle wie NFS u.ä. im Kernel präsent sind, wieso ist dann die Namensauflösung noch immer außerhalb zu finden?

 

Vielleicht weil Namensauflösung nicht unbedingt über DNS passieren muss? Damit mein ich nicht nur /etc/hosts (NSS lässt grüßen). Vielleicht hat aber einfach nur noch niemand daran gedacht das alles in den Kernel zu verfrachten, kannst es ja mal auf LKML vorschlagen  :Wink: 

----------

